# Acer Aspire 4720Z wifi problem



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

I just reinstalled windows on this laptop and took all drivers from acers website and installed them successfully. I am now unable to connect to my wifi network. I can connect with a hardline but i cant seem to figure out why it wont pick up any wifi connections. Windows diagnosis could only figure that i need to install the drivers. The Intel proset application says its a driver issue, and Acer eNet management tool can only say "Connection to WLAN failed.". The Drivers i installed came straight from the acer support site. Everything else seems to be working properly too. And yes i remembered to turn on the wifi via the button on the laptop, and it just flashes when its on. What should i do to fix this? (ive tried reinstalling the drivers yes)


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

UPDATE: it just randomly found the network but when it tried to connect it sat there for like 5 minutes until it said it was unable to connect. and now it wont find it again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check Device Manager to ensure all devices are properly recognized and functional.

What is the wireless NIC status in Device Manager?

You could remove the device and reboot.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply but i did find the solution already. The atheros driver available on the US website is faulty and was the issue. I went to the CZ site and got the manual installation files and that worked to fix the issue.


----------

